# What is the difference between...



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

Line Mode and RF Mode under Dolby Digital on the 622?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Calvin386 said:


> Line Mode and RF Mode under Dolby Digital on the 622?


This effects the RCA jack output of the signal and maybe the home distribution outputs. If you are outputing bitstream (optical output) it has no effect. I use line even when using my TV rather than me Audio receiver, but its a matter of taste and audio control.

From Official Dolby site
"Dynamic range control within the Dolby Digital data stream consists of two parameters
or "profiles": RF Mode and Line Mode. These two parameters do not change the content
of the encoded audio within the bitstream. They are used to adjust the extremes of the
program material within the listening environment to account for those instances where it
is preferable or necessary to listen to the program at a reduced dynamic range.

RF Mode is designed for peak limiting situations where the decoded program is intended
for delivery through an RF input on a television, such as through the antenna output of a
set-top box. The RF Mode Profile is also used for the common "midnight mode" feature
on consumer decoders, which provides dynamic range compression to ensure that an
action movie won't wake up the neighbors.

Line Mode provides a lighter type of compression, and also allows user adjustment of the
low-level boost and high-level cut parameters within a home decoder. This adjustment or
"scaling" of the boost and cut areas allows the consumer to customize the audio
reproduction for their specific listening environment."


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

Thank you. I use optical to my audio receiver most of the time but sometimes I just use my LCD via HDMI. I was poking around my settings and didn't know what that setting was for.


----------

